# Burning oil smell



## Chris03passat (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey everybody I am new to this site and also fairly new to my 2003 Passat wagon 69000 miles. I have been noticing lately the smell of burning oil coming from somewhere. The car has no leaks, I have had it up on a rack and checked. No smoke associated with the smell. Exhaust pipe is not all black and sooty. I am confused so any ideas will be great.
Thanks


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Burning oil smell (Chris03passat)*

Look at the post about secondary air injection on this Forum and all will be revealed!







These motors have problems with PCV system cloggin and forcin oil outa cam adjuster seals/valve cover gaskets...on the V6 in particular the right adjuster seal drips right on exhaust..and its right under cabin air input port so you really can smell even small leak!


----------



## ridin_life (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Burning oil smell (spitpilot)*

I know this is an old post but I have the same problem and i can't seem to find the thread you mentioned







. Would you mind providing a link? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Burning oil smell (ridin_life)*

Don't have link..just search on oil leaks...basically what happens is the PCV system clogs up and crankcase pressure rises..which forces oil past gaskets/seals..like the cam adjusters..the right one sits at rear of head..right over the Kombi valve for the air injection system..that's connected to the exhaust mani..so its hot as hell..burns the oil right up..and the cabin filter is conviently right above all this..so where does the smell of burning oil go..right into the cabin air!


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Burning oil smell (spitpilot)*

does anyone have the part number for the 2002.5 and newer PCV systems? My wife's 2.8 has the smell.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Burning oil smell (Bullitt_TDI)*

Shoot Zeb at 1stVW parts website an email with your VIN and he'll line up the correct part #'s for you!... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

